# Has anyone been offered tracker redress by Danske recently?



## Brendan Burgess (2 Apr 2021)

Back in February the High Court dismissed Danske's challenge to the Ombudsman's decision. 






						High Court dismisses appeal by Dankse against Ombudsman tracker decision
					

This decision has just been published:  pdf (courts.ie)  In summary  When a customer of National Irish Bank who had a tracker, fixed their mortgage rate, the old mortgage was cancelled, and a new loan agreement was taken out.  The Ombudsman ruled that it was not clear that they were taking out a...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




Danske is reported to be liaising with the Central Bank to identify "hundreds of affected customers." 

But I have not heard anything and no one on Askaboutmoney seems to have reported it.

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (4 Oct 2021)

My wife had a mortgage with them that she paid off when she sold up about ten years ago. I don't know what the mortgage contract was (she doesn't remember) but she was on a variable at the end.

I am going to [broken link removed]to them to see what happens as they wouldn't have any contact details for her any more.



> For *General Enquiries* please write to Danske Bank at the address below:
> 
> Danske Bank
> 3 Harbourmaster Place
> ...


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (15 Nov 2021)

UPDATE: so my wife wrote to Danske requesting them to tell her if she had been entitled to and denied a tracker at any point.

She got a letter back within three weeks with a thorough reply and a copy of her mortgage contract and all statements.

Anyway there seems to be a process in place already at Danske, the letter talks about an "Examination" they are carrying out. My impression, judging from the speed of the reply, is that they already have the mortgages separated into categories. 

Anyway I think there is no joy. She started on a fixed rate for three years and the contract clearly states that on expiry she would transition to the "standard variable rate" at that time (which she did). The terms and conditions define "standard variable" quite clearly. So there is no mention of a tracker anywhere in her contract and explicit reference to a variable, so I can't see how she would be entitled to any redress.


----------



## jurgen6-19 (15 Dec 2021)

I previously had a Tracker Rate Mortgage with Danske Bank and happy to say we finally received redress and compensation this year. Danske appeared extremely reluctant to pay out on certain elements and I have to say were difficult and appeared slow to offer many apologies. I have commenced an appeal with the independent panel the bank appointed in relation to the compensation the bank offered. I hope other customers impacted are also being compensated.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jun 2022)

I am surprised that we have not heard of more Danske cases? 

Presumably they have finished their liaising with the Central Bank by now and have written to the impacted customers? 

Brendan


----------



## Duggie (30 Sep 2022)

I understand there are still plenty of Danske cases with the FSPO Brendan......doing the job that the CBI were meant to do in the first place. Hopefully some of the "hundreds of affected customers" have heard something, but I certainly haven't. That's 18 months post the damning High Court decision. You go through due process with the FSPO, however the CBI have the resources and the fire power to move at a quicker pace but have yet again, it appears, let former Danske Bank customers down.......


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2022)

Duggie said:


> doing the job that the CBI were meant to do in the first place.



They have two different roles and they should not be confused.

If Duggie has a dispute with Danske, it is not the role of the Central Bank to decide who is right.

Would you be happy if the Central Bank decided that you had no case? 

It is up to the Ombudsman or a court to decide a case. I would trust the Ombudsman more than the Central Bank.

Brendan


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (30 Sep 2022)

My guess (and it's a complete guess) is that Danske is back of the queue at the CBI and Ombudsman.

They no longer have a retail presence in Ireland so there just isn't the pressure to be as quick with decisions like with the bigger players.


----------



## Duggie (30 Sep 2022)

I know that Brendan, but I'll have to respectfully disagree in this instance. Perhaps I am tainted by an 11 year battle. From where I am standing, Danske got away scot free with the CBI tracker mortgage examination. The employed an expensive "independent" third party to complete "independent" assurance work of their tracker book as part of the review. The CBI took this work at face value and did nothing. Yet the Ombudsman and the High Court feel differently and there are "hundreds of affected customers". Surely the whole objective of the CBI tracker mortgage examination was to ensure that consumers like that couple who ended up in the High Court did not have to suffer to the extent they did. 

I just feel that the CBI tracker mortgage examination failed Danske Bank customers, including Jurgen6-19, who trust me has an incredible story! As stated in 2015 when this all started, the scope of the review *"requires all lenders to examine the extent to which they have been meeting their contractual obligations to customers. It also includes the transparency of their communications with customers in relation to tracker-related issues."*

That didn't happen for the "hundreds of affected customers" so that is the context of my comment because there are a lot of us who genuinely feel that the Ombudsman is doing a job which should have been done through the CBI tracker mortgage examination.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2022)

Then you just don't understand the role of the Central Bank.

The Central Bank can tell a lender that they should do something. But the lender can disagree and there isn't much the CB can do about it. 

Brendan


----------

